# Jewelers Polishing Sweeps Complete Process - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is my latest video (part 1 of 3) that demonstrates, step by step, the technique that I use to extract and refine Pure Gold from coarse grade jewelers polishing sweeps.

Part 2 of 3 will show the tests I use to determine what metals I have in solution.

Part 1 of 3:

http://youtu.be/UZgIDRTJ_bQ

Any critical comments would be appreciated.

kadriver


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZgIDRTJ_bQ&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

Larger view on YouTube


----------



## kadriver (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is part two of three;

http://youtu.be/7Srw0Z3CvN4

Thanks for looking.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Srw0Z3CvN4&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

Larger view on YouTube


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 2, 2015)

Good stuff as always sir! Can't wait to see part 3.
Paul.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the videos. They are great, looking forward to the last one. 8) 

I noticed one tiny thing though, I think Ni is spelled nickel, not nickle.
http://education.jlab.org/itselemental/ele028.html

Göran


----------



## kadriver (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, I spelled fascinating as facinating in one of the videos I did.

Your absolutely right about nickel. There will be more spelling errors as these videos come out.

I try and try to edit the errors out, but it's my eyes only for editing. No one else has the time!

Here is part 3 of 3:

http://youtu.be/BEsN7Hy3_lw

Thanks for looking.

kadriver


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 6, 2015)

In your second video I am curious about your test for nickel. 
If another metal or metals caused the brown reaction, wouldn't that mask any pink color if it indeed was there?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 6, 2015)

I just saw the last video too, great work! I just love that orange color of concentrated gold chloride. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## kadriver (Feb 6, 2015)

Platdigger said:


> In your second video I am curious about your test for nickel.
> If another metal or metals caused the brown reaction, wouldn't that mask any pink color if it indeed was there?



This is a very good point, and it crossed my mind as I did the test.

But I am at the cusp of my experience and did not know how to proceed.

I guess I could have taken the experiment a step further by adding some dissolved nickel to the green liquid.

Then repeat the process to see if the pink was visible in the brown.

Since I knew I had iron in solution from the thiocyanate test, I concluded that the brown color was from the iron.

Good eye Platdigger. Having others view my work and comment like you did helps me grow in my refining experience.

That is why I post these videos, to have others with more experience view and give me critical feedback.

When I did the test for nickel and got the unexpected brown after adding the ammonia, I figured no one would notice.

Thank you!

kadriver


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 11, 2015)

Great work on these videos!

Steve


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 11, 2015)

I love it! Good work, Kadriver. I am sure I will use your video in school.

I found it interesting, that you didn't need any sulfamic, but were able to add just enough nitric only by observing the reaction. Compared to you I feel like being a complete dilettante.  

In the end-refining I would have expected to see the Harold washes and the one-beaker-no-filter-style. But everything else looked just perfect to me, very nice style!

Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> I love it! Good work, Kadriver. I am sure I will use your video in school.
> 
> I found it interesting, that you didn't need any sulfamic, but were able to add just enough nitric only by observing the reaction. Compared to you I feel like being a complete dilettante.
> 
> ...



Great videos as always. Do you feel that it is unnecessary to do the additional washes? Just curious.


----------



## kadriver (Mar 18, 2015)

maynman1751 said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! Good work, Kadriver. I am sure I will use your video in school.
> ...



With the help of a more experienced refiner, I learned that I could tell by the color and clarity of the chloroauric acid solution of the SECOND refining after filtering, that the gold would be very clean.

If the solution was a bright orange color with absolutely no hint of cloudiness (I refer to it as clear and bright from my Navy career days when checking lube oil samples on our steam driven turbine equipment), then it would be safe to conclude that the gold would test three nines.

Another criteria is the color of the filtrate after the second precipitation, if it is colorless (after filtering), then it's safe to conclude that the gold would melt to three nines fine.

If the filtrate is not colorless I just take the wet filter full of gold powder and plop it into a clean beaker, redissolve, chill, filter, precipitate, then filter the powder out. If the filtrate is clear after this third refining, then I put the wet powder, filter and all, into a melt dish and melt as per the video.

I learned the the extra washes were not necessary and actually added time and chemicals unnecessarily. I have refined many batches using this technique (wet filter to the melt dish) and the gold always comes out 99.9% (three nines) pure.

kadriver


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks much for your explanation.


----------



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2015)

After the first refining I have began rinsing the gold powder while it is in the filter with HCl since I use copperas for the first refining (not shown in these videos).

The gold powder precipitated with copperas will rinse completely clear with distilled water. But then the HCl will turn bright yellow when added to the gold powder in the filter. I rinse with HCl until it runs clear, just a few ml.

Then I rinse it again with more distilled water with the gold in the filter. These rinsing procedures seem to get almost all the remaining copperas out of the gold powder.

I then put the filter with the wet gold powder in a clean beaker and dissolve it again in fresh AR.

kadriver


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2015)

Try mixing up your copperas a day before you need it. Let it set in the container and settle out for a day, then filter the solution without letting any of the sediment get to the filter. Your copperas will actually last for some time once mixed, and you can store it in a container for later use.


----------

